# My Experience with TortoiseSupply's "Testudo Seed Mix"



## FLGirl41 (Feb 7, 2016)

I recently bought a bag of TortoiseSupply's Testudo Seed Mix to grow weeds for my new Western Hermann's hatchling. I also have two adult female redfoots and eventually hope to add some of the clippings to their diet as well. 

Seeing as it's wintertime, I debated whether to grow the mix indoors or try for outdoors. I live in northern Florida, and do get below freezing during the winter, but not consistently. I started by filling ten 20x10 inch seed trays with organic top soil from Lowes. I scattered the seed mix in, then added about another 1/4 inch of soil. After watering thoroughly, I placed the trays on my backyard porch and hoped for the best. 

I hope to document the growth here, for those who are interested in this mix. (Tom also has an excellent thread on this mix which is what led me to purchase it, seen here: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tortoisesupply-com-testudo-seed-mix-thread.71890/ ) I am not trying to compete with his thread at all, but rather to show how the mix grows in rather less than ideal conditions. Since planting, we have had a fair share of freeze warnings, and this area of the porch only gets sunlight for about 6-8 hours a day. But it seems to be doing well so far! 

Progress photos:

Day 7 (clover starting to come in):




Day 9:




Day 15 (about this time, I started cutting clippings daily for my Hermann's):




Day 27 (still restricted to various forms of clover, but the tort isn't complaining!):




And the happy girl today:


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 8, 2016)

I still have very healthy plants growing from seeds I planted over a year ago. Cut the tops and they regrow.
Eventually you will find some MONSTER sized carrots and radishes, etc when you pull up the roots!
The pack of seeds doesn't seem very large, but it sure grows a lot of stuff.


----------



## dylanwicklund- (Feb 13, 2016)

Would this seed mix work for sulcatas?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 13, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 13, 2016)

I ordered it for my tort


----------



## surfergirl (Feb 13, 2016)

I ordered a pound today as well.  good stuff!


----------



## dylanwicklund- (Feb 13, 2016)

Ok thanks I think I'll get some aswell because I spent about 23 dollers on different kinds of seeds for my beardie and tortoise but all worth it in the long run


----------



## dylanwicklund- (Feb 20, 2016)

I was wondering when your going to do an update I'd love to see how much it grows in a few months as I just ordered this and the African grazer mix for my sulcata tortoise sully  he is just over 9 months and ive already spent alot of money for his veggies but it's worth it cute bugger stole my heart


----------



## FLGirl41 (Mar 11, 2016)

I apologize for the delay in updating, I've been out of town. 

Day 44:




Day 63 (today)... I harvest about 2 cups of weeds from this every day for my dragon and Hermann's. Additionally I threw some seeds into my outdoor redfoot pen and they've sprouted well in completely shady areas with mostly sandy soil!




Height of the growth is about 6 inches by now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 11, 2016)

This bounty of "free" food is what keeps growing and regrowing in one of my isolation pens that has been vacant for a few weeks...


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Mar 11, 2016)

I was wondering about the seed mixes aswell. Thank you for posting these pictures! Its very helpful !


----------



## Sandy Martinez (Mar 11, 2016)

I ordered some as well but haven't planted yet! On my way to Lowe's for the trays and top soil! Wish I had planted sooner -- we had some good rain this week here in Tx!


----------



## dannylozano10 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sandy Martinez said:


> I ordered some as well but haven't planted yet! On my way to Lowe's for the trays and top soil! Wish I had planted sooner -- we had some good rain this week here in Tx!



Your from San Antonio too!!!


----------



## Sandy Martinez (Mar 11, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## dannylozano10 (Mar 12, 2016)

So my question is if you cut clippings from the mix will they grow back? Or do you have to replant seeds for it to grow again?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 12, 2016)

dannylozano10 said:


> So my question is if you cut clippings from the mix will they grow back? Or do you have to replant seeds for it to grow again?


Cut the tops off and many if not most will grow right back.
The picture of my isolation pen are all plants that grew back.
The tortoise that had been there ate and trampled them.


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 12, 2016)

I have that but can't get them past seedling size. I'm not very green fingered


----------



## naturalman91 (Mar 12, 2016)

what kind of soil did you use and what kinda sun was it kept in? partial shade etc? i had goo luck with it last year but i think your havin better luck lol


----------



## Tom (Mar 12, 2016)

I think better results will be achieved if deeper soil is used, and if the plants are allowed to mature a bit more before the first cutting.

I've been cutting on some of the same plants for a couple of years now.


----------



## dannylozano10 (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks zero and yes I would later on like to plant the seed mix in the enclosure! Right now I have like 3 rows of it and it's pretty long!


----------



## FLGirl41 (Mar 16, 2016)

You all inspired me to do a little experiment. Today I took one seed tray and cut all the plants down to the bare stems. I'd like to see how quickly they grow back to full height. 

Day 68 (today): 




The experimental tray:




Cutting everything from one tray yielded about 3 cups of greens:


----------



## FLGirl41 (Mar 16, 2016)

The trees in my yard are all now dropping leaves, and it's been tough to keep them out of the seed trays. I'm sure that's keeping the growth from being as full as possible.


----------



## Careym13 (Mar 16, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> I have that but can't get them past seedling size. I'm not very green fingered


I have the same problem


----------



## Rhonda Buchner (Mar 30, 2016)

Does the package give a breakdown of what seeds are all in it? I live in Canada so I am unable to order this but am wondering about making my own seed mix.


----------



## dannylozano10 (Mar 30, 2016)

Rhonda Buchner said:


> Does the package give a breakdown of what seeds are all in it? I live in Canada so I am unable to order this but am wondering about making my own seed mix.


No not that I remember but I can say it has a lot of weeds turnip greens and mustard greens I think


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Mar 30, 2016)

Rhonda Buchner said:


> Does the package give a breakdown of what seeds are all in it? I live in Canada so I am unable to order this but am wondering about making my own seed mix.


If you order from the carolina supply, that gives you a breakdown of what seeds are included. Very helpful


----------



## turdle yerdle (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm planning on ordering this


----------



## QRoseC (Apr 20, 2016)

Someone already asked, but I didn't see an answer. What kind of soil should be used?


----------



## Yelloweyed (Apr 20, 2016)

Any 'safe' substrate - top soil, local dirt, peat moss - just make sure no fertilizers, etc. Seeds don't grow as well in peat moss but it isn't impossible.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 22, 2016)

The soil here is pure crap! Sand with a lot of rock and crushed coral and sea shells. Quite alkaline.
This used to be EVERGLADES. Down really deep, there is better soil, but I just toss it on the grounds and then place some hay on top to discourage the birds.


----------



## Yelloweyed (Apr 22, 2016)

I just have to keep ahead of caterpillars and the dang hot sun!


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 25, 2016)

I purchased these seeds too when I first started my outdoor tortoise garden. They quickly returned the second season, so they re-seed very well. I ended up taking most of them out because they quickly took over the area! I wanted to add other plants and create a flower garden as well, so I have _Aster_, _Geranium_, _Hibiscus_, _Malva_, and other tasty tort snacks that add to the aesthetic value of my backyard. I'm thinking a good experiment might be to see how well the Testudo Mix does with other plants in a particular space. They seem to take over and push out other plants, which is why I'll be saving the rest of my seeds for when I modify my indoor tort enclosure. Hopefully they provide my Russian with some indoor grazing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 25, 2016)

I wish I'd taken photos of the gigantic vegetables I pulled up when I dug up the seed mix garden bed!


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 25, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wish I'd taken photos of the gigantic vegetables I pulled up when I dug up the seed mix garden bed!


Same! I did have some seriously crazy radishes in the last couple years!! I kept trying to give them all away!


----------



## dannylozano10 (Apr 25, 2016)

My seeds are dying!!!


----------



## dannylozano10 (Apr 25, 2016)

I forgot to water them for 3 days and I came back with them all wilted but there on a recovery!!


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 26, 2016)

dannylozano10 said:


> I forgot to water them for 3 days and I came back with them all wilted but there on a recovery!!


I've found that they usually bounce back pretty well!


----------



## dannylozano10 (Apr 26, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> I've found that they usually bounce back pretty well!


Yes!! I just hope they make a full recovery or else I'll have to start back on square one where they're seedlings


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 26, 2016)

dannylozano10 said:


> Yes!! I just hope they make a full recovery or else I'll have to start back on square one where they're seedlings


No worries. I personally thought they grew pretty darn fast too!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Apr 26, 2016)

Does anyone know how long you can store the unused seeds? I dont have a HUGE area where I can plant all the seeds, so most are still in the bag


----------



## Yelloweyed (Apr 26, 2016)

I bought some seeds last April and just used the remaining seeds last month. They are now tall enough to be fed to my torts. I did store them sealed in the bag out of the sun in a closet.


----------



## dannylozano10 (Apr 26, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> No worries. I personally thought they grew pretty darn fast too!


Yep!! And there pretty cheap!


----------



## CathyNed (May 6, 2016)

Heres where im at. Trays are planted a 12 days. Rest are newly planted.


----------



## CathyNed (May 6, 2016)

Im was intending to put the seed tray into Neds indoor enclosure and bury into the substrate when they get bigger for Ned to graze at his will. Is this a bad plan?
I currently have a lettuce and a turnip planted and buried in the substrate which he eats when the mood takes him. A few times ive returned to find the whole head of lettuce eaten to the stump!


----------



## dannylozano10 (May 9, 2016)

I just ordered some mine died lol


----------



## Salspi (Jul 21, 2018)

How long do I have to wait for the first cutting? 

How long does it take for the plant to establish itself so it can handle the first cutting?


----------

